# Cold War Dr. Frankensteins



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

File this one under "Strange But True" -

This is an interesting article concerning the experiments of Soviet and American scientists working on head transplants, and the creation of a two-headed dog creature. It's a real-life combination of Frankenstein, The Head, The Brain That Wouldn't Die and a little Reanimator for good measure.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/pages/live/articles/technology/technology.html?in_article_id=426765


----------



## Anachronism (Apr 22, 2004)

The Nazi's beat the U.S. and the Commies to these sort of experiments long before the cold war I'm sure


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Awesome. Personally, I say go for it.


----------

